
Raspberry Pi web simulator - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/Azure-Samples/raspberry-pi-web-simulator
======
Phithagoras
if it meets the guidelines, this might make a good Show HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

